# JBuilder und Variablendeklaration



## nieselfriem (16. Nov 2003)

Ich habe da folgendes Problem. Als ich mein Oberflächen noch etwas mühsam per Hand erstellt habe habe ich Variablen immer wie folgt deklariert


```
long a=0;

a=Long.parseLong(TextfeldTF.getText());
```

Wenn ich dies jedoch im JBuilder mache kommt die Fehlermedlung "<Bezeichner> erwarted" und das Wort "Long" ist unterstrichen.

deklarier ich es aber folgendermaßen: 

```
long a=Long.parseLong(TextfeldTF.getText());
```

gibt es keine Probleme, jedoch möchte ich gern meine Variablen voher initilaisieren bevor ich sie benutze. Denn ich habe schon vom Java Compiler die Fehlermeldung bekommen, da? die Variable xy eben nicht initialisiert ist

Danke für die Hilfe und greez  :lol:

Edit: Code Tag hinzugefügt, bitte das nächste Mal selbst hinzufügen /Stefan1200


----------



## marsias (12. Dez 2003)

Hi!

Soweit ich weiß initialisiert Java für dich die Variablen. (Jedoch weiß ich nicht ob das jetzt für klassenvariablen oder
für funktionsvariablen der fall ist)

Also es ist nicht unbedingt immer richtig was ein Jbuilder sagt. es kann ja sein das er ein problem hat bei der auflösung oder so.

solange das programm mit javac compiliert ist alles ok.

mfg


----------



## Pulvertoastman (7. Jan 2004)

Hast du noch irgendwelchen Code zwischen den Zeilen, die du gepostet hast? 

Warum willst du deine Variable nicht mit dem Wert aus dem Textfeld initialisieren? Es ist ein wenig unsinnig, erst einen Wert zuzweisen, nur um ihn anschließend wieder wegzuschmeissen.


----------

